# 3G And Wifi Problems



## andreju (Nov 21, 2011)

hello

I have a problem to reconect to wifi after I was connected to 3g, I can see wifi connections around me, but I can not connect to . I have to hard reset my tablet and thenI can use my wifi -no problem???


----------



## andreju (Nov 21, 2011)

I have finde out, same problem was at galaxy tab, lenovo tablet wont connect to wifi becouse non stacionary IP, I have no stacionary IP on my router......so tablet remember IP that was last that I was connected, I can put stacionary IP to my tablet-but this is no solution....?? do you know what to do ?? (yes rot can help, but there must be solution?) sorry my english


----------

